
Single-page app routing hack for GitHub Pages - csuwldcat
http://www.backalleycoder.com/2016/05/13/sghpa-the-single-page-app-hack-for-github-pages/
======
nkristoffersen
Ha! Very cool and kudos on tracking down that (one of many) ie quirk.

